

Are people happy when they fail? - stopachka
http://www.stepanp.com/?p=387

======
edomain
I think this makes it simplistic- as an entrepreneur running a growing startup
I HATED my failures. I previously ran a startup that didn't make it and I was
miserable for a long time...it's hard to accept defeat.

In the digital ecosystem we celebrate failure because if you've never failed,
you've never tried. You have to be willing to take the risk and put yourself
out there.

The best entrepreneurs I know have also failed- it is very, very rare to hit a
homerun the first time out. The article says maybe we should celebrate
completing something but a failure is that- a failure to complete the plans
for the startup. You didn't complete it, you failed.

And once you fail you can either give up and go back to corporate America with
its fake veil of security or you can brush yourself off and start over

------
voxx
I mean, it's great to fail and learn from it, but I don't really agree with

" I think failure has began to be applauded by everyone. Entrepeneurs are
starting to be happy when they fail"

Nobody is HAPPY when they fail. It's just something they have to learn from.
It's something they CAN learn from, but that doesn't mean they necessarily
will. Some people hit a road block and rather than overcome, they just blog
about how hard it is. They don't learn, they pretend and cheat their way
through. I'm not implying that submitter is doing this, though. I think the
industry is learning that it's good to learn from failure, but people need to
learn how to do that first.

To be perfectly honest, when I fail, or my projects have to get pushed back
because I couldn't finish on time, I don't feel like I'm learning. I feel like
shit and just drink. The next day, I go to work same as every day and put my
all into it.

In my opinion, it's not about working hard, or necessarily finishing things,
or any of that. It's about setting aside all the bullshit and excuses and
doing something you decided you were going to do. That ties back to finishing
things I suppose, but not in the sense that a complete project is all that
matters.

Ya got me ramblin'!

